# Fizik Arione CX Carbon Braided Rail Saddle?



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

Has anyone tried to mount a Fizik Arione CX Carbon Braided Rail saddle to a Specialized Seatpost? This particular Fizik saddle has rectangular/oval carbon rails that don't exactly sit properly in the mounting system on my seatpost. The mounting system seems to be designed to work with round rails only. With a little effort, I got the saddle mounted. Oh yeah, my bike is an 07 Roubaix Pro with a Zertz insert.

That being said, the saddle seems secure, and I rode it today for the first time with no perceived issues.

Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## Battlestar Galactica (Apr 7, 2008)

I had the same issue. Eventually got it to stay but the extra carbon warp that they had flaked off. However, no issues. I have an 08 tarmac.




goaliecyclist said:


> Has anyone tried to mount a Fizik Arione CX Carbon Braided Rail saddle to a Specialized Seatpost? This particular Fizik saddle has rectangular/oval carbon rails that don't exactly sit properly in the mounting system on my seatpost. The mounting system seems to be designed to work with round rails only. With a little effort, I got the saddle mounted. Oh yeah, my bike is an 07 Roubaix Pro with a Zertz insert.
> 
> That being said, the saddle seems secure, and I rode it today for the first time with no perceived issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Fizik claims the carbon braided rails measure 7mm X 9mm tall. 

The Kium rails (7mm X 7mm) fit perfectly on the Spec seatpost. 

Maybe someone out there knows if problems could come up later.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

I was thinking :idea: that you might want to start a thread in the "Components, Wrenching" forum.


----------



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

good idea....


----------

